# Annabel: Life as a Diva



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

[align=center]Name: Annabel

[/align]
[align=center]Nickname(s): Anna, Belle, Bella, Bella Anna, Bunnykins, Brat, Looney, Floppy Loppy

[/align]
[align=center]Age: 11 months more or less

[/align]
[align=center]Breed: Miniature lop

[/align]
[align=center]Color: Broken orange (charlie) ?

[/align]
[align=center]Status: Single and loving it
[/align]
[align=center]Human Slave: Sophie (MsBinky)

[/align]
[align=center]Likes: Anything edible, being spoiled rotten, bossing everyone around, making humans chase after her, destroying property
[/align]
[align=center]Dislikes: Any breathing creature other than humans, Annabel-proof lids, and too many other things to mention...[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2008)

Annabel is very sweet.

I look forward to more pictures and stories of her.

Susan


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

She is too cute...can I have her ?



Look forward to more pictures!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2008)

More Annabel pleaaaase! You know she's one of my favorite bunnies! You should post her Halloween pictures in this thread, I thought I was going to pass out from the cute.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 6, 2008)

What a pretty little bun 
More pictures??!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol sorry guys, I had written a loooong post that night and lost it and was so frustrated that I didn't update it yet. I will very soon though Thanks for your comments :biggrin2:Um, no no one can have her


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you're doing a blog again - she's such a cutie...

Don't you love having a diva for a bun? I know I do!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol! It depends on the days but I don't see myself without her either way. Hehehe I'm glad to see people checking the blog. I'll be updating asap.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2008)

Pictures!!! She is so cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

We need more pictures.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

[align=center]Y'all be warned, there's gonna be a pic overload as I want to put them back up here. Some of you may remember most ofthese but I should be adding more soon if I can get my allergies under control. [/align]
[align=center]Here goes... :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*more coming...*[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh My God she's *BEAUTIFUL*

*Susan*


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

[align=center]Eating as always... 






Annabel posing... She looks great if you don't notice how dirty she is LOL






Annabel is my floppy loppy. Here she is lounging as a proper diva does... Lol. The food lying sprawled about is not so diva-ish however, but that's just how she enjoys her life 






Peek-a-boo! What ya doing mom?






Lounging again... Better evidence of the food... 






"Ugh, what exactly are you feeding me? Where's the good stuff?"






Even in her litterbox, she manages to look adorable :biggrin2:






A closer look...






Annabel with her dirty nose, still in her litterbox, doing her business, looking cute as usual... 






More coming 

[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

More pictures, please! Annabel is SO CUTE! She's one of the cutest little bunnies ever. She looks so soft. Is she a cuddly girl? How are her poops and stinkiness lately? She usually looks like her eyes are almost closed, is it from the flash or is she just a sleepy baby?


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

[align=center]Now a proper diva would never get so dirty when eating so let's hope Annabel doesn't find out that I've posted these online [/align]
[align=center]The famous strawberry pics...[/align]
[align=center]"Mmmm what's this mom?"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Nom nom nom nom nom[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Starting to get dirty... [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]not much strawberry left...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Of course, she's _wearing_ the strawberry It's her best shade of lipstick lol[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Licking herself clean :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

[align=center]One of these days, I WILL figure out how to get in there![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]AND get out of here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Here are a few of the Halloween pics as well...[/align]
[align=center]Annabel Halloween carolling? [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"What do you mean why am I singing?"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Looking cute as usual :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Who shutz d lightz?"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And last but not least, a DBF, Annabel style...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww thanks Susan, she'll be thrilled to hear that 

Lol Shiloh, thanks, she knows you adore her She thinks you should be her mom cause she'd get everything she wants with you. Lol. She's still smelly unfortunately. I'm going to undo her condo and put her in a cage and see if that can't change anything. I think maybe the flooring is causing problems or something. I'm trying! I do adore her. As for her eyes being closed, yeah it's because of the flash. She is a floppy loppy though


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG Annabel is SO cute! I totally love the strawberry pic! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

She is so so so cute :shock:! If I was there I'd steal her in a heartbeat. Can you imagine how adorable she'd look snuggled up with Sakura? I haven't seen pics of her for months, she's gotten even fluffier.

I LOVE the picture of her singing carols, haha! 

Good luck with trying a cage, I admire you with all you're doing to try and keep Annabel around, it can't be easy at all.

I really hope tomorrow is a nice happy day for Anna, Houdina, Baloo and human crew .


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

She's gorgeous  I love the halloween ones and the strawberry lipstick 

I don't know what pellets you have over there, but if she normally has the muesli and has poo troubles is there a pellet that you can try? I have a feeling you struggled to find one though, but just thought I would say again in case I never said before.

Can't wait for more pics


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Raspberry, I love that pic myself 

Michelle, thank you for your message. :hug:It was a rough night, I haven't slept. Things aren't working out with Baloo and this morning Anna smells horrible. But later today I will take her condo down. I feel bad because she'll have less space, but I will test it out and see if it helps at all. I'll be e-mailing you. 

Hey Tracy, yeah the pellet is a problem. I have looked and haven't been able to find. I could order Oxbow online but it got quite expensive with the shipping and then it's the fact that we have to put it on credit card and well I can't put it on mine for now unfortunately. The only pellet available is the Hagen pellet which Annabel hates with passion and the Wal-Mart kinds. I hate that they sell so many rabbits but don't sell proper food arghhhhhhhhhhhh :rant:

Anywho, today is supposed to be mild out, I was wondering if I should take Annabel out to play in the snow... It would be her first time We shall see how the weather is!:bunny19


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

I can understand your pellet frustrations as I have the same issues. We have the colourful rabbit 'musli' stuff mainly, then there are your 3 choices of breeders feeds. All lucerne (alfalfa) based, all with much more protein than fibre. For example the one Sakura is on has 9% fibre and 16% protein! Because of this she only gets a very teeny weeny amount and mostly eats hay and grass and vegetables.

I've emailed back and forth with oxbow a few times about getting their timothy pellets on NZ but they say "that's not a viable option at this stage, too expensive" bla bla bla.


I thought you might have had a rough night :hug1, and I'll be looking out for that email. OH and I see where you said the reply button is now, stupid me haha!

Annabel in the snow would look so cute, you'd only be able to spot her by her gingery bits and her pretty eyes.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you have Global Pet stores in Quebec? That's where I buyOxbow pelletsfrom. The owner is going to order me a 50 pound bag for $70.00 I know way more that in the States but I will save quite a bit, I usually pay over $20.00+ for 10 pounds.

Or have you looked into buying the Oxbow from a Vets office, our Vet does sell them but a little higher cost. But you only have the one bunny we have 6.

Susan

PS

Looking forward to many more pictures of that little beauty.


----------



## MissBinky (Jan 8, 2009)

A few days before Christmas, I had an attack bad enough that anyone with half a head on their shoulders would have called an ambulance to deal with. I knew they'd keep me and, with last year's Christmas ruined, I certainly hadn't wanted to spend this one in the hospital. So I dealt, stupidly enough. However, I knew it was over at that point. When you stop breathing completely even if it's just for seconds, you don't ask yourself again what more can you do. There's nothing to be done at this point.Annabel had to go asap. Unable to take Annabel anywhere, I struggled with my asthma while we (the spca and myself) tried to find a new home for her. I've had attack over attack since and on Sunday they finally sent an emergency transport to pick her up. I have to go to the ER now for some heavy treatments to deal with my asthma. 

I never even got to say a proper goodbye. :sad:So that's how it ended. I've lost them all, one by one and I end up at the hospital anyway.

Anyway, if ever I am lucky enough to get updates on her, i will post them here. My friends at the SPCA are looking over her and the woman handling her adoption is great -she knows exactly how it feels to struggle with allergies and asthma when you love your pets so much. I was lucky to have met her and to have had so much help for my buns. I know they are safe. 

I just wanted you to know.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry it ended like this.

I'm here if you need to talk.

x


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Sophie... I can't imagine what it's like to have Annabel taken away. Please focus on getting better now, you'll be stuck with those lungs for a long time


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 9, 2009)

For what its worth I am very sorry.

Dave


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 9, 2009)

:hug: I'm glad the SPCA lady is doing her best for you and Annabel. Not your fault, in any way. You tried your very best.


----------



## MissBinky (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you. It's not easy to accept.


----------



## MissBinky (Jan 13, 2009)

Annabel was adopted by a veterinary assitant on Saturday. The woman has children, 2 cats and a dog but they all love animals and are gentle. Annabel has a large cage and lots of free-time. She has settled in well and has enjoyed flopping and allowing the family to cuddle her as much as they want. The visual of her being cuddled as she so deserves brings warmth to my heart and though the tears still flow, I know in the end, this is a good thing for her. I am in contact with the new family, and I will ask the owner for their adress in the future so that I can send her things occasionally. I adore her, and in my heart, she will always be mine.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2009)

Of course Annabel will always be yours. I'm glad she got adopted so quickly! She's so cute and sweet that anyone would love her. Will her new owners be sending you pictures? If they do, please post them here, I miss seeing new Anna pictures already. Her new family had better be nice to her or I'll fly out there myself and take her back.

So sorry you couldn't keep Annabel, but I'm glad she found a nice home even though she would have preferred staying with you if it didn't make you so sick.


----------



## MissBinky (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Shiloh. The woman hadn't gone there for a bunny at all but of course Annabel swept her right off her feet as usual. I see Anna hasn't lost her knack I'm happy that she wasn't too depressed or anything,I was really concerned about that. Right now I haven't asked the new owner for anything. I only told her about her habits, interests, etc. I didn't want to sound like I would always be bothering so I was careful not to sound "clingy" so I wouldn't push her away. I offered her to share my pictures with her if she wanted to see them so we will see from there. I'm hoping all will go well and that she will stay in touch with me without me having to bug her.


----------

